# Anyone under the 2006 Int'l Mech code?



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

My book is 2003. Ordered a new one.

Inspector today told my guy that my 30 Ga. 6" oval Duct that runs from the basement, through interior partition walls, to the second floor, must be protected with nailplates, at the top and bottom plates.

(This would be the same metal duct that we screw together, with screws)

Gave us a white sticker, but said he would check it on the frame inspection. Is this a great country, or what?. Protect the metal duct from drywall nails, and trim nails for baseboard. More money out of the homeowners pocket, for about the stupidist thing I have ever heard.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

We are currently using down here in FL. the 2007 plumbing and fuel gas code which is based on the 2006 Int'l. Building Code.


----------

